# Accidental deletion



## Baltas (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I thought it would never happen to me but it did. In a rush I formated my SD card where were not uploaded images. My camera Canon EOS Ds Mark II has to slots for cards and I was thinking that I am formating my compact flash card but I deleted images from my SD card, Does anyone know if there is a way to recover those images. Thank you guys for your advice.


----------



## Scoody (Apr 28, 2011)

Doh!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 28, 2011)

If your on a Mac Try using Data Rescue 3
Mac Data Rescue, Mac Disk Recovery, Macintosh File Recovery - Prosofteng.com

What ever you do, DO NOT use the card until you have ether given up on getting the photos back or have successfully gotten them back.


----------



## Drake (Apr 28, 2011)

It happened to me just a couple days ago. It pretty much depends what was was on your SD card - JPG or RAW photos. JPGs are no problem, just use one of the free applications. I recommend Recovua. If the photos are not overwritten, it will deal with the problem in no time.

Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download

Problem is, it won't work with RAW. At least I couldn't get it to work. RAW photos seem to be saved differently. A few file recovery applications I tried wanted to recover my CR2 files as TIFF images I was unable to open in Photoshop. After googling for a while I found a program that dealt with my CR2 files, but it's not entirely free. It will scan your card for free, but the recovery will cost you. But it works, and that's what counts. You can try to find another solution, there might be a free one.

Cr2 Recovery | Deleted Cr2 File Recovery


----------



## Baltas (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you, guys. It is helpful. I am using PC, so Macintosh will not work. On the card were RAW files. Drake, do you remember what is the name of that programme to recover RAW files. I am willing to pay them.


----------



## Drake (Apr 28, 2011)

It was this one.

Photo Recovery Software to Recover Lost, Deleted Photos

Does 1Ds MkII save to CRW or CR2? I think some of the free programs can recover CRW, but I couldn't find anything to get my CR2s. You can lock the card to protect the data on it and try a few free programs to see if anything works. That's how I did it.


----------



## Baltas (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you, Drake. Very useful.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 29, 2011)

Deleting images is the same as shooting without film in the camera, it can to happen to anyone. We used to say any photographer that has never shot something without loading the camera was a liar.  Hopefully it all worked out, card recovery software has saved me from a defective card, in case anyone wondered the cards don't last forever.


----------



## rsakauye (Apr 30, 2011)

It depends on what type of format you did. Was it the quick one or the slow one (low-level format). If you did a quick format, it just erased the index file that tells your camera/computer where your photo files are stored, which means you can recover the data that's on there with a data recovery program (you'll have to Google around to find one). If you did a low-level format, your stuff is totally wiped. That type of format (like formatting a hard drive) has reset all the 1s and 0s to 0s on your card and has completely wiped any and all things on it, there is no way to recover it from there.


----------

